# Lettore barcode usb (emulazione tastiera) in kde

## lsegalla

Ho un lettore di codici a barre usb che generalmente funziona nelle macchine windows (e anche linux, nella fattispecie mandriva mi par di ricordare).

Questo lettore funziona in modalità emulazione tastiera e vorrei farlo funzionare in una macchina gentoo con kde, solo che non ho trovato informazioni a riguardo. 

Sapete se devo ricompilare qualcosa?

C'è qualche guida?

----------

## lsegalla

Aggiungo un po' di informazioni... Ho una macchina gentoo che ho fatto all'epoca con il liveCD e funziona tutto, compreso questo scanner per i codici a barre; quando lo attacco ottengo con dmesg quanto segue:

```

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: HID 0000:0001 as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [HID 0000:0001] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

```

Mentre sulla macchina (è un notebook) dove lo scanner non legge mi compare quanto segue:

```

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: HID 0000:0001 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input8

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [HID 0000:0001] on usb-0000:00:02.2-1

```

In pratica lo attacco, lui fa il beep di accensione, e al primo codice a barre che leggo emette un beep e mi fa una tabulazione nel file di testo che apro per fare questo test ma... niente di più

In entrambe le macchine lsusb mi dà il seguente messaggio (al limite cambia il bus, ma è comunque lo stesso messaggio)

```
gentoo-linux-luca luca # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0000:0001

```

----------

## lsegalla

Integro con altri dati: sono provvisto di un altro lettore barcode (che non è USB, ma ha semplicemente un cavo a Y dove da una parte c'è lui e dall'altra parte si connette la tastiera del PC).

Quello funziona tranquillamente con tutte le macchine (ma ahimè non posso usare quello perchè non ha il lettore laser sufficientemente lungo per i codici a barre che devo leggere).

Quindi suppongo che il problema abbia a che fare con la porta USB ed eventualmente la configurazione con la stessa.

Drivers per queste macchine non ne esistono in giro... se posso fornire altre informazioni o fare altre prove lo farei volentieri....

PS - non esiste qualche log o qualcosa che posso fare per cercare di capire cosa fa la macchina? Ripeto che questo scanner di codici a barre usb funziona su alcune macchine gentoo ma non su altre macchine gentoo...

----------

## lsegalla

Nessuno ha esperienze in questo campo ?

----------

## falko

Per l'esperienza che ho io, i lettori a barcode si comportano come delle normali tastiere (PS/2 in generale), quindi dovresti prima essere sicuro che non ci sia da configurare qualcosa di particolare nel kernel per le tastiere USB.

Se ti funziona una tastiera USB ti dovrebbe funzionare al 99% anche il lettore barcode.

Purtroppo al momento non ho nessuna tastiera USB sotto mano quindi non potrei neanche provare a fare qualche prova comunque la via è quella

cia

PS: Per configurarla sotto X dovrai ovviamente aggiungere un nuovo di spositivo di input

----------

## lsegalla

Già, comunque per ora sarebbe già qualcosa che funzionasse in console modalità testo...

Ho notato una cosa stamattina: sto completando per prova una installazione di SABAYON e lì in modalità testo già funziona quindi... potrei anche leggermi cosa c'è di bello in quel kernel...

Hai qualche suggerimento per confrontare i due kernel e vedere magari in cosa differiscono ?

----------

## Onip

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Hai qualche suggerimento per confrontare i due kernel e vedere magari in cosa differiscono ?

 

diff dei due .config?

Magari controlla anche i moduli 'esterni' installati da altri pacchetti che non siano il kernel

----------

## falko

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Hai qualche suggerimento per confrontare i due kernel e vedere magari in cosa differiscono ?

 

Solitamente io uso emacs

----------

